# Introducing Lenore



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago we had a little visitor, a young chihuahua that was misplaced during a bad storm (we've had quite a few of those recently). Hubby, who is usually not a little dog person, enjoyed her company quite a bit. He is on facebook lists for several of the local shelters (never a good idea if you don't want to wind up with a new dog). He kept showing me pictures of the available dogs and hinting about how nice it would be to have a "little lap dog" (I kind of thought he had been swapped for an alien). Well one of the shelters was "code red" and there was this really sweet little dog....yeah you know how this story goes right....






Blue loves her







The shelter listed her as a husky x chihuahua....yeah.... The vet thinks she is a whippet mix and that is pretty much what everyone who sees her thinks she is. She is 18-19 inches tall and 18lbs. Her chest is very deep and her legs are super long and thin. She never barks, I mean I haven't heard her bark at all since she got here. They said she didn't bark at the shelter either. She is great with the other dogs and the cat (a little afraid of the cat actually). She just sleeps mostly, on the couch, on the bed, on the dog bed, she's very sweet and cuddly. She likes to go for walks, she is polite on the leash. She is also house broken which is awesome. I guess she was an owner surrender but I have no idea why because she is amazing. The only issue is she gets really anxious in a crate, no big deal we have just left her loose in the house with Blue, she just sleeps on the couch as far as we can tell. She also has a little respiratory infection, hoping it doesn't spread to the others (she is being treated and it is clearing up fast). 

Also no harness I have fits her. I have tried Freyja's Front Range, it goes around her just fine but it is too short over her chest (if that makes sense). Same issue with the basic Top Paw that I use for pretty much everyone (it is a simple I style nylon harness, used it on Lad when he was smaller and on Magic when we first adopted her). So any suggestion for harnesses that don't cost a fortune would be great. she is odd shaped I guess.


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh my gosh a new dog!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwwww she's gorgeous! What a pretty coat!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you! I apparently have no impulse control when it comes to dogs. But, but, she needed a home and the shelter was full. It is all hubby's fault. That is my story LOL. She is really good and easy anyway. Plus she sort of matches Freyja. I want to get pictures of them together but they don't really hang out much, she isn't the rough playing sort. For right now I'm fine with that, don't want to risk anyone catching her little cold thing.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

She is very pretty; gorgeous coat.

I don't see whippet. I'd probably say terrier x with a bit of chi... though wouldn't be surprised if there _was_ some husky in there.
All of mine are pretty deep chested (terriers included) and some harnesses can sit a bit funny on them. Our absolute favourites are custom made ones from Indi-Dog (fantastic quality, very reasonably priced and I believe she ships to US)
My podenco has a wolters padded harness too which sits nice and sits really far back from his pits, if you can get those over there.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you. I will look at those harnesses. She is wearing the top paw harness now but it definitely doesn't fit right, way too far forward on her but loose around her neck. 

I don't think we will ever know what she is, sort of like Magic. She was an owner surrender but I guess her previous owner didn't give a lot of information so the shelter just took a guess. I don't see a lot of husky characteristics in her other than her coat color and she does like to sleep curled in a ball. LOL Her coat is a lot like a chihuahua I used to have texture wise, she is just a lot taller, really all in the legs, she has a lot of leg. I can't decide what her face reminds me of. She is almost as tall as Freyja but still small dog weight so she seems big next to Blue but small the rest of the time. Personality wise she is very different. Still no barking, not when the other dogs bark or when some one comes to the door. She spends all day hanging out on the couch or sleeping on the bed. She just finds the softest spot and curls up. She does seem to enjoy walks, haven't been able to let her run loose in the back yard since it is a bit of a swamp from all of the rain.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Remaru said:


> Thank you! I apparently have no impulse control when it comes to dogs.


If it wasn't for the BF I'd probably already have two other dogs and I've got one on the way..>> 

She is EXACTLY what I would want in a small dog! So pretty!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

What a sweetheart. Love her coloring.
I'll bet she'll run like the wind with those legs.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Lenore is a pretty dog and I'm with Fox&Hounds, I don't see any Whippet either. I see Husky (maybe Alaskan) and something else I can't put my finger on, maybe Terrier. How did you decide on the name?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

They do have a type of Chihuahua called a deer legged Chihuahua. The ones I have seen resemble that of a Whippet. with Chihuahua features in the head. she is very cute. Pretty soon you will have as many dogs as I have


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

She is so cute. I love her little nose!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you all, I think she is just precious. She is feeling much better now, mostly recovered from the upper respiratory infection she had picked up at the shelter and settled in so we are seeing her personality really shine. She had zoomies Monday morning when I got up. We've been letting her sleep in bed with us, she is just so good there was no reason not to. When I got up she was so excited she sprinted around the room hopping almost completely over the bed (queen sized bed) with hubby still in it. So cute! She runs super fast just around that little space. Today she even played with Lad. She was sprinting back and forth across the couch while Lad ran on the floor trying to keep up LOL. They were great. Still no barking and she doesn't sit. It is sort of weird but she either lays down or stands, no sitting. I was going to work on training but even with treats it was a no go. I guess we will just go with "down" and not worry about it. She is an awesome snuggler in bed though. 

Spirit_of_Cotons, It is from the Edgar Allen Poe Poem. We always have a hard time choosing female dog names for some reason but this seemed to suit her. 

Luv mi pets, we have a lot of deer chihuahuas around, really a lot of chihuahuas of all types around. She is built pretty similar but bigger. I don't know if she is a mix of chi and something larger or several breeds that just turned out this way. She has just about the perfect personality for our little pack though. We could have 1 more dog before we have more than the city allows. LOL


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I think that science should really work on that cloning thing so that we can clone the best dogs from DF


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

She looks like mini version of a dog I know. He is a known greyhound husky mix. I'm sure I have a picture of him somewhere. She's very cute!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

What a cutie! I'm not generally a small dog person, but I'd make an exception for her. I'm glad she's fitting in with the pack.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

missc89 said:


> I think that science should really work on that cloning thing so that we can clone the best dogs from DF


You reminded me of a show we watched where people were having their dogs cloned. It was on TLC or maybe Discovery, it was several months ago. I can't remember everything about it but several of the people insisted that their new puppies were just like the dogs that had passed away. I just googled pet cloning...wow...interesting. I guess the show was called "I Cloned My Pet" though. 



lauren17 said:


> She looks like mini version of a dog I know. He is a known greyhound husky mix. I'm sure I have a picture of him somewhere. She's very cute!


That sounds like a cute mix, I would love to see a picture.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Sandakat said:


> What a cutie! I'm not generally a small dog person, but I'd make an exception for her. I'm glad she's fitting in with the pack.


It is funny because hubby is not a small dog person either, but he was the one who kept sending me links for these little dogs at the shelters. I think the little chi we accidentally dog sat got to him. LOL Lenore is sort of in between, she doesn't weigh much but she is almost as tall as Freyja. She seems so little curled up on the couch or in my lap though.


----------



## Sscot (Apr 15, 2015)

She looks really cute especially with her coloring.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She looks like a flat haired Alaskan Klee Kai! SO jealous! No matter what she is adorable!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

TheDarkestMinds, I like that. Sometimes she makes faces that remind me of my husky mix but her personality is totally different. It is funny. 

Sscot, thank you I think that is part of what caught hubby's attention too. 


Lenore hanging out with my oldest kiddo on the couch, she really likes him. She and Blue like to cuddle him on the couch which is awesome. 


I can't even explain this sleeping position....


I posted some of these on Lad's thread, this is Lenore eating Lad's face.


she likes to stand on the couch and taunt him, her other favorite thing is to grab a toy and run with it so the bigger dogs will chase her. She actually has far more spunk than we thought she did at first. 


She isn't actually barking, her mouth is just open in hopes of catching some part of her victim LOL


this face could not be vicious


and then she falls asleep. 

She still spends most of her day asleep either on the couch or in my bed. I ordered a new harness for her, the one she is wearing sort of fits but not really comfortably. She is sort of a picky eater too, she will eat if Lad is eating but only what he is eating (so she wants the food out of his mouth basically) but won't eat out of her dish unless no one is watching and even then only about half a cup a day. She does love walks though and she is really easy to walk which is nice. The kids love walking her.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Lenore has continued to blossom, or come out of her shell, or whatever you want to call it. She is a blast, really more spunk than I expected when we first brought her home. I would totally buy terrier for her now, but still something else I can't really place. She still doesn't sit, she sort of leans sideways or falls into a down, never just sits. She does bark now, usually when she is playing or startled and it is an odd sort so squeaky bark. She gets so excited when we come home that she zooms all over the living room, leaps over the couches like a little gazelle and then jumps into hubby's arms or sort of bounces off of one of us and does a circuit of the room again. She loves to rough house with the other dogs and is actually pretty fierce. She also likes to cuddle with Blue and sleeps a good bit (more than Freyja or Lad). She loves running in the yard and will race like crazy.

She is about 19inches and 18lbs.






The baby was asleep, I will guard him.


her new collar arrived from Ella's Lead


she wouldn't let me get a good pic though


I always make this face


or I can make this one


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm normally not a small dog type person - but she is adorable!! :becky: Lookin' snazzy in that new collar, too!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, hubby was afraid the 1inch collar would be too big but I think it turned out to be just the right size for her. 

When she is up running the house with the other dogs I don't think of her as small. She is taller than Magic and only about 1.5-2inches shorter than Freyja. Then she lays on the couch and it is like she disappears. She definitely doesn't weigh much at all and she is easy to take along in the car. All of her size is in her legs.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Her body shape when she's standing makes me think of sighthound, like a Whippet, but her face definitely does not. She is a cutie, no matter what mix she is.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Her head shape sort of reminds me of CptJack's Jack, her coat type reminds me of a chihuahua we had when I was younger. I don't know where she gets her coloring. She is a fun little dog, whatever she is it is a good mix, I would definitely have another. 


this is her "playtime" face


fetch is a game she likes, really she likes chasing the ball and then playing keep away


my ball


tug with the child


the crazy is real


this is his pouty face because she won't play with him

I have more pics coming


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Then we went outside with the girls. Blue, Lenore and Magic.


Blue is little


not a great picture but I wanted to get some of her running


again, my camera doesn't do the best movement shots but... running. That little dog can run. Magic is not slow either, she has some serious endurance and she makes up for any lack of speed by out thinking the others (she is faster turning and always knows where they are going to be).


stopped running for a second


and we played tug


another day and more running


I'm sorry I just enjoy the derpy faces they make


I took this to prove to hubby that she was the one who dug the hole in the yard


and this is what she did after digging, she had a bath after because she was covered in Magic drool, drool + dirt = mud. 


The girls (minus Freyja who has been having issues with her paws). Lenore is about an inch taller than Magic but Magic is about double her weight. That is crazy to me.


----------

